# Ideas please, 9.5 x 9.5



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey guys, I am lookin to build a layout in my shed. This has a footprint of 9' 6" square. The door is 36" wide with 37" for the total jamb and all and it swings in to the right. If you look at the pic below you can see the image of the current floor plan. The grey box is a set of shelves that can be removed, the green is my work bench which cannot be removed but it can be moved. It is built on kitchen modules so it stands as high as a normal counter top. 

Anyway I have a major requirement for the layout and that is continuous running, I also dont want to be totally consumed by the layout. I know I dont have alot of space but this is what I got and I have to use it. I know a point to point would be better but there are times I just want to watch the trains run around in circles. For me that is very relaxing. I have so far drawn up 2 layouts with XtrkCAD but I dont think I am going to be all that happy with either one of them since a large part of the layout will be unreachable. 

SO here is my challenge or question? Does anyone have any ideas for a track plan I can use that will meet the continuous running requirement and also provide me with an interesting layout to still operate on.

Scale: HO
Min radii: 18"
Era: Modern 
Industries: TBD
Equipment: GP35, GP38-2 and the occasional SD series engine.
Rolling stock: mostly 50' box cars, 100 ton concrete hoppers, center flow hoppers, RD4 coal cars, 50' flats, different types of intermodal equip.










Any help will be appreciated. I have included the XtrkCAD file of my space below. It is zipped as that is the only way to post it here.

Massey


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Do what I'm doing, put up a ceiling track all around.  I'm only half joking, that will allow you to run trains around. Getting them up there could be a trick, depending on the space available.

FWIW, I'm still trying to figure out a sensible layout for my main table, I have the ceiling track and helix all laid out. Good luck with this, I'll be watching and trying to get some ideas.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Any chance you can add to the shed? If you were to add a 5'x5' footprint "building" off the side you could add a wicked helix. You could do continuous running on a couple levels in your footprint.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I cant add to the shed unfortunatly. The shed is provided by my property management. I am stuck with the footprint I have. The shed is 10x10 but I lose some usable space from the framing of the walls. 

Massey


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

You could put a train elevator along one wall for multiple levels. It would limit you to trains of about 8ft in length, but you'd be able to have tons of RR in that space.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

John I have also been thinking about and planning a ceiling track, but I am going to want to do more than just watch them go around in circles. I also got shot down when I asked if she would not mind that in the living room. That is where we spend most of our time and that is where I would like to go to watch them. Now I did get the OK to build a ceiling layout in the bedroom... yea go figure. 

I dont think I want to worry about an elevator really, I want continous running and still be able to access my layout and work bench. 

Massey


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I agree, that's why my ceiling track will have the helix so I can do a bit more with them. I'm also going to have some stuff long the tracks, some stations come to mind.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I came up with this... It looks a little better and I am thinking about having it about shoulder height to allow us to still get around in the shed and also make the duck under not so much of a pain.










Massey


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

I like it, I was going to suggest getting one of the layout books or contacting Cabledawg for assistance.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I'd make that section hinge up (or down) rather than have a duck under. I've got one now on my layout and I hate it.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

the section is going to lift out and there will be electric safeties in place to prevent trains from going overboard when the lift out is not in place. It will be too long to be hinged. I am thinking about a wye in the north right after the lift out.

Massey


----------

